# When To Use Seeds Or Transplants In The Vegetable Garden



## Paul1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic gardeners article. Can I just add:
Buying Plant Seed – Plan Ahead
When buying seeds it is easy to get carried away by thoughts of flower beds filled with row upon row of glorious colour. Do not forget that the plants need to be raised in frost free and light conditions until as late as May when the weather warms up sufficiently to plant them in the garden. Consider carefully how much space will be available, particularly in April when the tiny seedlings will have increased in size considerably


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Paul - super advice! Thank you so much for sharing. Planning ahead is very crucial when starting a garden, especially when buying seed. It is very easy to get a little too ambitious when purchasing seed. Everything looks so beautiful and exciting! Self control is sometimes the most important virtue for a gardener.

Thanks for your comment!

Tee


----------

